# Profinet Datenaustausch Simatic ET200SP mit Beckhoff EL6631



## schnitzel444 (2 April 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Maschine mit einer Simatic ET200SP, hier möchte ich über Profinet Daten an einen Beckhoff CX1030 übertragen/auslesen.
Ich habe hierzu eine Datenpunktliste vom Hersteller der Maschine erhalten:




Von Beckhoff habe ich mir eine EL6631-0010 Profinet RT Device Klemme besorgt. Beide Geräte miteinander verbunden und auf der Beckhoff Seite im Systemmanager (TC2) einen Scan
durchgeführt. Die EL6631 wird erkannt, aber sonst ist nichts von der Siemens Seite zu sehen.
Wie muss ich denn jetzt vorgehen damit ich hier eine Kommunikation zustande bekomme? 

LG
Ralf


----------



## Kemo_Delight (2 April 2020)

Hi Schnitzel,

wenn du das EtherCat Scannst dann findet er deine 6631-0010 Klemme.

du musst jetzt noch im System Manager ein Gerät anfügen ( Profinet Device ) und drinnen deine Variable welche du kommunizieren willst mit einem Modul verknüpfen.

Anschließend das Angefügte „gerät“ mit der Profinet klemme verlinken

1.
Achte auf die richtigen.Gsdml datei... V2.31 oder V2.32 oder was auch immer du eben in TC konfigurieret hast 

2. Könnte sein das du im Profinet gerät das Lowbyte und Highbyte tauschen musst (im Sysmam bei dem modul die checkbox dafür anwählen )

lg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schnitzel444 (16 April 2020)

Hallo,

also die Kommunikation funktioniert noch nicht. Ich hab jetzt ein Profinet Device angelegt und mit der EL6631-0010 verlinkt. Die beiden oberen LEDs an der EL6631 leuchten jetzt grün, die PNErr blinkt rot  "No AR erstablished, Verbindungsaufbau nicht initialisiert". Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der IP Adresse aus? Wird die vom PN Master zugewiesen, oder muss ich die noch wo einstellen? 
Welche Einstellungen müssen hier noch angepasst werden?

Anhang anzeigen 49401


Grüße
Ralf*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## Ludewig (17 April 2020)

Es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Kommunkationsformen innerhalb von Profinet. Deine Tabelle ist diesbezüglich nicht ausreichend. Gibt es mehr Infos vom Maschinenhersteller?


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2020)

Auf der Siemens-Seite die richtige GSDML eingebunden, das Gerät angelegt und das richitge Modul ausgewählt (1Word Eingänge)?
Hardware geladen, dann online den Gerätenamen zugewiesen?


----------



## Kemo_Delight (17 April 2020)

Ralle der Gerätename wird doch vom Master automatisch übernommen [emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2020)

Kemo_Delight schrieb:


> Ralle der Gerätename wird doch vom Master automatisch übernommen [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn die Topologie korrekt eingerichtet wurde.
Ansonsten ist Handarbeit angesagt, denn woher soll der Master wissen, welcher Teilnehmer welchen Namen bekommen soll? (Wenn z.B. mehere gleiche Teilnehmer vorhanden sind)

Bei mit hat es gerade heute Vormittag geklappt mit genau der Klemme, aber nur, weil die in der Topologie auf dem korrekten Steckplatz des Routers steckte.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht hast du auch Recht und es funktioniert, wenn nur ein entsprechender Teilnehmer vorhanden ist?


----------



## Kemo_Delight (17 April 2020)

Ja gut da geb ich dir recht da muss beim Master in dem fall S7 / Tia konfiguriert werden Port X11 - Gerät XY
Port X12 - GerätXX ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schnitzel444 (20 April 2020)

Das Problem ist, dass ich das Siemens Programm vom Hersteller nicht bekomme. Ich dachte die Kommunikation könnte auch evtl. so funktionieren, ohne am S7 Programm etwas machen zu müssen. Ich habe ja jetzt eine EL6631-0010 also RT Device Klemme, ich hätte aber auch eine EL6631 RT Controller Klemme im Haus.Wenn dies was bringen würde...


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2020)

Wie willst du denn Daten lesen und schreiben, ohne Programm?

Du mußt zumindest das Gerät in der Hardwarekonfig hinzufügen und entsprechend die gewünschten E/A konfigurieren.
Du könntest versuchen Programm und Hardwarekonfig aus der vorhandenen ET200SP auszulesen.
Welche Step7-Version nutzt du? Es sollte für einen Versuch möglichst die selbe Version sein, die der PLC-Programmierer genutzt hat.
Wie hast du bisher die Hardware integriert, die hast ja geschrieben, dass du das Profinet-Device angelegt hast, wo???


----------



## schnitzel444 (20 April 2020)

Vom Hersteller hab ich ja die Datenpunktliste bekommen, wo zu sehen ist auf welchen Adressen die Daten liegen. 
Ich möchte hier eigentlich nicht auf der Siemens Seite experimentieren. Ich dachte ich könnte einfach auf die Daten der Siemens über die EL6631 zugreifen ohne etwas an der Siemens machen zu müssen.
Das Profinet-Device hab ich im TC angelegt.


----------

